

Adler Planetarium displays 64 megapixel image at 30fps with Nvidia’s help - ukdm
http://www.geek.com/articles/chips/adler-planetarium-displays-64-megapixel-image-at-30fps-with-nvidias-help-20110711/

======
exch
Congratulations to Adler on the reopening.

I would very much like to experience this new dome. Unfortunately I live on
the other side of the planet.

Anyway, job well done to the team behind this! The more one can do to inspire
people to invest more time and study in space travel and science, all the
better! $14 mln. seems like a small price to pay to achieve that goal.

